
Mafia on Facebook - blader
http://apps.facebook.com/themafia
======
blader
I just wanted to get familiar with development for the Facebook Platform (cuz
it's teh new internets and all), so I put together a quick Mafia app. Right
now the feature set is pretty much the simplest thing that could possibly
work, so suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated.

